# case switch mod



## secret52 (Dec 10, 2005)

I've built a custom acrylic computer case. Only problem is i'm putting a different power switch in it. It's not your standard push-button type. It's a single knife blade switch. Kinda like the power switch in a mad scientist's lab. Downside is I don't have any extra wires from the normal computer switches. Anyone know how to build a custom wire set that can hook to any motherboard? I just need to know how to assemble and where to get the parts form to make the motherboard end of the wire set. (i.e. little black connector)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

What are you expecting the button to do besides his job ?


----------



## secret52 (Dec 10, 2005)

expecting the switch to do it's job. just wondering how to wire it up. have the switch and wires, but no connectors. any ideas?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a note in passing your ATX power switch is a momentary on, it only makes contact when the button is pushed.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you could try using a light switch put in at an angle


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

oldmn said:


> Just a note in passing your ATX power switch is a momentary on, it only makes contact when the button is pushed.



i wanted to mention this as well...

if you use the switch i think you are going to use, you will have to use it funny.

you will have to turn the switch on for a moment, and then off, to trigger it to start, and then to trigger it to shut down, you will again flip the switch on for a moment. 

if you just flip it on and leave it, your machine will power up, and then power down 4 seconds later.

that's why the power "button" in an atx case is called a "button" and not a switch.


----------



## Walke2jd (Dec 24, 2005)

I would just have your "mad scientist" switch for aesthetic pleasure. Rig the thing up to where when you put it in the down position it clicks a normal power button and then when you want to turn it off, click it again and put it back in the up position. Just make sure the button is well hid and disguise it as part of the bottom "mad scientist switch" bracket.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeeze, does everyone in here have ADHD? I thought it was just me :laugh: 
secret52 asked about the connectors on the motherboard. Anyway, ever notice the audio hookup for the CD-Rom has the same style connector? Try using that. May need to change the wire out, I believe it is a different gauge. Also if you have a connector for the extra USB (the kind that hooks up to the front of the PC to the motherboard) has the same style connector also. Or, just tear up something electronic that you don't need and look for the kind of connectors you need, you may find something you may use later (old scanners, radios, old PC's, etc). As long as it isn't Grandpa's wooden AM radio fromn 1929 :4-thatsba You should find something useful. Or, just take yourself to the local Computer supply store, they have everything.


----------

